# Pepper at almost 6 months!



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

Pepper the #BrindleCockapoo is now 14.7lbs!

Here are 6 photos from the last week of her being her


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow! Six months already. Where does the time go. 
Pretty girl. She getting lighter in colour. Really notice it on her legs.


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

She has picked up a wolf-colouring with patching of red/tan on her ears and other spots.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

She is beautiful! She gas a little superhero mask on in that last photo


----------



## barkley (May 4, 2016)

She's so beautiful! Thank you for sharing this moment with us. The expression of her face she's so cute very lovable pup


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Six months? Time flies! Gorgeous coloring! What is her projected adult weight?


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

MHDDOG2016 said:


> Six months? Time flies! Gorgeous coloring! What is her projected adult weight?


20-25lbs unless she decides to grow more... My brothers Cockapoo is 2 years old and 20lbs and Pepper looks to be a bit longer but shorter so who knows.

She continues to eat / drink quite well as the weather gets warmer, with a noticeable up-tick in water consumption (there are now three water bowls in the house, one for each floor plus her crate) two food bowls, one for each floor.


----------



## lawrence (Jun 8, 2016)

She is very pretty


----------



## julieann1960 (Feb 29, 2016)

Beautiful dog xx


----------



## Suzie Johnson (May 25, 2016)

What a cutie~ <3


----------

